# Photo Tourny Theme - Landscapes/Scenery



## Ben

Take the concept how you want it...Trying to decide if I accept sunsets though...they are almost too generic. I'll think on it.

-----------------------------

A tournament involves 11 entry's (so there can be 10 after the original entry from the previous winner if the previous winner doesn't choose to enter there will only be 10 entry's) The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their picture. When we have 11 entries I will create a poll in the Off Topic section where members can vote.

Rules:
- Absolutely no voting for your own photo.
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- Minor image adjustments can be made to the original image
(please play fair)

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Screw max photo res, yeah, 1024x768 is big enough but don't complain if the image is a few pixels wider or higher...I think we're all smart enough to know not to post an image 3458x2470 or something like that. Just be considerate.

-----------------------------


----------



## Irishwhistle

Mine for now:






EDIT: 





> Take the concept how you want it...Trying to decide if I accept sunsets though...they are almost too generic. I'll think on it.



Accept! Accept! Accept! But whatever... if you don't want to accept it it's fine as I do have another one... it's just not as good.


----------



## Calibretto

http://pic.leech.it/i/84645/28e3d49fall.png


----------



## Kornowski

Edit: Chosen the picture.






http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/Photos/IMG_9124.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics

Mine for now :

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l59/Michael_B_01/other/IMG_2650.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies

Here we go:





Bob


----------



## MBGraphics

That looks familiar Bob 
That has always been one of my favorites of your photos


----------



## vroom_skies

Yeah, I've always been fond of it as well.
Thanks for the kind remark MB.


----------



## gamerman4




----------



## 4NGU$

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/_MG_1267f.jpg


----------



## Humveeluvr

Here is my entry!

http://i412.photobucket.com/albums/pp204/humveeluvr/Dsc02260.jpg


----------



## ScOuT

Picture looking down the Kunar Valley toward Pakistan. Woke up and was getting my truck ready and had to take a picture. The ridge line is the Pakistan border.


----------



## TFT

A picture overlooking the the river Wye in the Forest of Dean

http://i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq139/shebosc/Gloucester200818.jpg


----------



## Irishwhistle

That's ten and I still haven't heard from Ben! I personally think mine and Kornowski's first one (not the second) are fine... I'm just not so sure about Bob's... are you sure it qualifies?


----------



## massahwahl

Dammit! Skunked again!


----------



## vroom_skies

Irishwhistle said:


> That's ten and I still haven't heard from Ben! I personally think mine and Kornowski's first one (not the second) are fine... I'm just not so sure about Bob's... are you sure it qualifies?



Ha, most likely not.
I might have to delete my own post


----------



## Irishwhistle

vroom_skies said:


> Ha, most likely not.
> I might have to delete my own post



Awesome! That way I might stand a chance!


----------



## Ramodkk

Don't know if I can still join! 

Here's my entry:

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/N01-3.jpg


----------



## Punk

I'm uploading my entry 

Here:

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/AutumnInTheVercors-1.jpg


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Would either of these be accepted?



Either of those will work fine.



MBGraphics said:


> Mine for now



Got anything else?



Irishwhistle said:


> Mine for now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Accept! Accept! Accept! But whatever... if you don't want to accept it it's fine as I do have another one... it's just not as good.



That'll be fine I suppose


----------



## MBGraphics

Unfortunatly, no I dont have anything else as it's not exactly somthing ive done a whole lot of. So if it doesnt qualify it's ok if you take me out


----------



## speedyink

Lame, missed it.  Oh well, I guess I can sit this one out.


----------



## Ben

MBGraphics said:


> Unfortunatly, no I dont have anything else as it's not exactly somthing ive done a whole lot of. So if it doesnt qualify it's ok if you take me out



Yeah, Sorry bud...I'm gonna leave you out of this one and take Punk's entry.



speedyink said:


> Lame, missed it.  Oh well, I guess I can sit this one out.



What would your entry have been? (I just want to see your pretty photo's  )


----------



## Kornowski

I chose one, Thanks Ben.


----------



## TFT

Some of you guys haven't put a direct link with your photo


----------



## jimmymac

http://i35.tinypic.com/25hpzjs.jpg


----------



## jimmymac

oh hang on, we already have enough entries then?


----------



## vroom_skies

Yup, your late to the party


----------



## Ben

TFT said:


> Some of you guys haven't put a direct link with your photo



I never use direct links anyways...it's so much easier to just right click and select "Copy Image Location"



jimmymac said:


> oh hang on, we already have enough entries then?



I'll add you to the list...so we'll have 12 entries and maybe 13 if speedy wants to jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## Geoff

If he doesn't want to or someone drops out (unlikely, unless they get banned, haha!) then here's mine:

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b154/geoff5093/Computer Forum Stuff/Photo Tourny/IMG_0879.jpg






And you will allow multiple votes, correct?


----------



## speedyink

Ben said:


> I never use direct links anyways...it's so much easier to just right click and select "Copy Image Location"
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add you to the list...so we'll have 12 entries and maybe 13 if speedy wants to jump on the bandwagon.



Really??  Damn, let me find a photo real quick


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> Really??  Damn, let me find a photo real quick



lol! sorry speedy, you took too long  The poll is already up.
http://www.computerforum.com/137270-photo-tourny-poll-landscapes-scenery.html


----------



## speedyink

Alright, I'll go with this if it fits

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/P1000348.jpg






Edit: dauuugh, lame.


----------



## Ramodkk

Gosh Ben! I had my entry up before Punk and yet you put his up!


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Gosh Ben! I had my entry up before Punk and yet you put his up!



I think it's because there's no LANDscape in it.


----------



## Ramodkk

And I suppose yours does?


----------



## jopa

Black Canyon, CO fall color.


----------



## Calibretto

^^^You're a little late


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> And I suppose yours does?




Look on the bottom of mine... where the LANDscape is.


----------



## Ramodkk

Bla bla bla bla!


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Bla bla bla bla!



Bla bla bla!


----------

